

Tried CSS hands on today, the result is this. - ravikishore1993
http://rkravi.com/
An effort for 4 hours in learning and trying web.
======
SanderMak
Seriously? [http://books.rkravi.com](http://books.rkravi.com)

~~~
DanBC
Removing font family: 'lobster'; would help.

There's some weirdnesses going on with the colours, but #999999 is probably
too dark on a near black background.

Does OP have permission to share direct download links of all those books?

~~~
ravikishore1993
Hi! I made this one, quite a long time back. Yeah, i should consider better
colors and fonts, i will work upon it soon.

I had nothing to do with permission, i just shared the links from the original
website [http://it-ebooks.info/](http://it-ebooks.info/)

~~~
jbaiter
I suggest you take those down immediately... You're infringing on the
copyright of over a thousand authors right now. Might give people the wrong
impression of you...

~~~
ravikishore1993
Oh! Cool. It's down. Thanks for the information.

